# Is rodmakers shop closed?



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm probably late to the party- did they really close permanently? Sad if they did, it was a great tackle shop.
Anybody know what happened?


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Owner passed away, shop is closed for good.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Owner died, bank auctioned off assets. Scan the Northeast forum.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I heard from someone that a new shop might have opened with different name. Anyone hear the same?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

if it did i dont know where it is cause its not in the plaza the old shop was in


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I heard Gills Beverage is moving across the parking lot to the Rodmakers Shop spot.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

RStock521 said:


> I heard Gills Beverage is moving across the parking lot to the Rodmakers Shop spot.


I had to pull up this thread to announce that yes....Gills is now in the old Rodmakers Shop. My wife and I walked in there last night. I told her it simply wasn't the same without seeing Frank and tackle all over. The beverage/liquor store is nice, however. I miss Rodmakers though...


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

1MoreKast said:


> I had to pull up this thread to announce that yes....Gills is now in the old Rodmakers Shop. My wife and I walked in there last night. I told her it simply wasn't the same without seeing Frank and tackle all over. The beverage/liquor store is nice, however. I miss Rodmakers though...


That is sad. I spent pretty much every allowance I earned as a kid in that place as I grew up right around the corner. It was definitely a great shop.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

